

Ask HN: What will you look for, when hiring a web agency? - kromodor

We&#x27;re going to update the site of our agency. Our current is nicely looking but doesn&#x27;t have a flow - the content does not speak well; nor it has a specific customer in mind.<p>So, I am collecting information. What will you look for in an agency, if you are going to hire one?<p>(to be more specific - web development agency)
======
tedchs
Are you software developers? Are you Web designers? Two very different
markets. If I am a small business, are you a company I would hire to design my
web site? If so, your competition is Squarespace / Wix / my local high school
student / etc... why are you more effective than them for what I need?

~~~
kromodor
I probably asked a way too open question which has lead to a significant
portion of cognitive load.

Thus I will state the question more correctly and post again.

